# Voting, April 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We've got 18 choices this month and it's not going to be easy. One thing is for sure though--vizsla owners live in some beautiful locales. Scout and I need to travel more! 

Good luck all!

Check out the pics here.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Still a few days left to vote.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats to Zoton for winning April's competition with this awesome shot!


----------

